# X is to Y, as A is to B



## childoferu (Aug 8, 2009)

Just wanna try this out, if it succeeds hoo-ray, if it fails, oh wells, just gonna try to have some fun

the rules are the same as any other game, any who answer the question right gets to go next, hint must be provided

aragorn is to boromir as turin is to _________

hint: character is a "she"


----------



## Withywindle (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like a nice idea for a game CoE.

In this case I would say Finduilas.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 17, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Looks like a nice idea for a game CoE.
> 
> In this case I would say Finduilas.


 
Correct, your next up WW, hopefully we can get in some players


----------



## childoferu (Aug 26, 2009)

bump, anyone else care to play


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This is an interesting idea for a game....I'm in.


How about...

Bilbo is to Frodo as Elros is to....


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 29, 2010)

Elladan, Elrohir, and slash or Arwen?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 29, 2010)

I was thinking Arwen, yes. You got it Yay.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 30, 2010)

Grima is to Theoden as Sauron is to Ellipses.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 30, 2010)

Melkor?



...making this post longer than ten stupid characters...


----------



## Valandil (Jan 30, 2010)

Oooo... I was thinking Eru, but now I think it might be *Ar-Pharazon*!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 30, 2010)

You got it, the Valandil person. I wasn't attempting to make it too hard, so as not to scare people away from such a new game.


----------



## Valandil (Jan 30, 2010)

Now the really hard part... thinking of something that isn't TOO easy!


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 30, 2010)

Well? It's your go, Val.


----------



## Valandil (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright, I'll try...

The smithies of Mordor are to Grond, as Telchar is to ...


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 31, 2010)

Narsil?

Angrist?

Dragon-helm of Dor-lómin?


----------



## Valandil (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh - did he make all those! 

I was thinking of Narsil. 

Your turn, Firawyn.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 31, 2010)

Ohhhh....let's see...


The Old Forest is to Fangorn as Mirkwood is to....


----------



## childoferu (Dec 7, 2010)

just trying to revive one of my old threads

oh yea, i think the answer is Greenwood


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 10, 2010)

YES! 

(I am saying this in caplock because I wanted to reply two days ago but my internet is being dumb again. Sorry for the delay.)

Childoferu, you are right. Please post another -- :*)


----------



## childoferu (Dec 10, 2010)

um i'm a little rusty on my lore, so i'll just give an easy one

Morgoth is to Thangorodrim, as Sauron is to _____________


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 10, 2010)

Barad-dur?


----------



## childoferu (Dec 10, 2010)

Naw, Barad-dur is more similiar to Angband, Thangororim's third age counterpart would be......mmmmm......


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 10, 2010)

The Black Gate was my second guess.


----------



## childoferu (Dec 10, 2010)

Keep going, almost there


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 11, 2010)

Mordor as a whole? Ephel Duath? Minas Morgal? 

I'm trying to suss up if I need to think bigger or smaller?:*confused:


----------



## childoferu (Dec 12, 2010)

well since thangorodrim was a mountain, or well group of mountains used by morgoth, I wonder what could be the answer to my riddle, hmmm............hehe that should hint enough


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 12, 2010)

Mt. Doom...that's way to obvious though?


----------



## childoferu (Dec 13, 2010)

Correct! well the phrase does go "the simplest answer is usually the right one" but its your turn now firawyn


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 13, 2010)

Bloody hell! I should have just gone with my gut...alas, no harm, no foul. :*rolleyes:

Okay, let's see...

Merry is to Rohan as Pippin is to -----


Yea this was is probably way too easy but I'm not really awake yet so...yea.


----------



## childoferu (Dec 14, 2010)

yea, you were half-sleep indeed, and I believe the answer is Gondor


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 14, 2010)

Righto. Yea, sorry, lame. :*o


----------



## childoferu (Dec 14, 2010)

Its cool, just think of it as a warm-up...hmm...oh yea thats right, time for my question Trolls are to Ents, as Orcs are to _____


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Ents and Trolls live in the forest, and Orcs live in caves, for the most part...

So....Dwarves?


----------



## childoferu (Dec 15, 2010)

No not dwarves, not all trolls live in forests, so thats not the connection


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 18, 2010)

Answer would be Elves. (Trolls are made in mockery of Ents, and Orcs in mockery of Elves.)

In fact, I'm so sure I'm gonna go ahead and post a new one. If I was wrong, feel free to shoot me down 

Faramir is to Rohan as Aragorn is to ....


----------



## childoferu (Dec 18, 2010)

nope parsifal, your answer was straight as mirkwood archer's aim on that one, but for your riddle, i would say the answer is *Rivendell*, maybe, because the only connection i can think of Faramir to rohan is that his wife Eowyn is from Rohan, and Aragorn's eventual wife, Arwyn is from Rivendell(?) or maybe Lothlorien(?)


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 19, 2010)

Correct. Faramir married a princess from Rohan, while Aragorn married a princess (sort of) of Rivendell.


----------



## childoferu (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay well then, hmm lets see, this might be a little challenging: Gandalf is to Turgon, as Beleg Strongbow is to ___


----------



## Parsifal (Jan 2, 2011)

I have no idea, any hints?


----------



## childoferu (Jan 2, 2011)

i hope this hint isn't too excessive, but think about their weapons


----------



## camlost (Jan 3, 2011)

Beleg::Thingol?

Since Gandalf's blade Glamdring was previously owned by Turgon and the previous owner of Beleg's blade Anglachel was Thingol.


----------



## childoferu (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess I can give you that one, although I was looking more for Eol, the original owner

well its your turn Camlost


----------



## camlost (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay. :*) I was going to say Thingol/Eol, but I didn't want to give two answers!

Turin::Finduilas : Aragorn::?


----------



## childoferu (Jan 3, 2011)

Would it be eowyn?


----------



## camlost (Jan 3, 2011)

childoferu said:


> Would it be eowyn?


 
Aye, the reasoning, of course, is that Turin didn't not love Finduilas as she loved him and Aragorn did not love Eowyn as she loved him.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

Before this game-thread goes dead....

If childoferu does'nt want to, I'm gonna try a new one...hope you don't mind!:*rolleyes:

An easy one... (I hope)

The Rings Of Power -> Curufin

The Silmarils -> ???


----------



## camlost (Jan 14, 2011)

Would the answer be Finwe? The Rings of Power were forged by Celebrimbor son of Curufin and the Silmarils were forged by Feanor son of Finwe.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes Finwe it is...and the reason is correct too. :*up

Okay camlost, I've gotta give this one to you. :*rolleyes: ...your turn...


----------



## camlost (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's a quick one:

Morgoth:Sauron :: Sauron: ?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe that would have to be the Witch-King?


----------



## camlost (Jan 20, 2011)

Indeed it would.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay let's get this going then ...

Beren is to Melian, as Aragorn is to ________


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 23, 2011)

Would it be Celebrian?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 25, 2011)

Starbrow said:


> Would it be Celebrian?


 
Indeed it would :*up Your turn!


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Baranduin is to Brandywine as Orodruin is to ?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 26, 2011)

Mount Doom?

(actually, I don't think the Hobbits had a name for it, because they did'nt know of it)


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 27, 2011)

You are correct.:*) Now it's your turn.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

Another easy one :

Arien is to Vána as Tilion is to ???


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 31, 2011)

Would it be Lorien?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 1, 2011)

No, It's not Lórien...but Tilion did visit Lórien (the area not the Vala) often, to rest.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

Could the answer be : Oromë?

Well, Yes...that's the answer I was looking for...

Next please...


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

Minas Morgul is to Minas Ithil as Tol-in-Gaurholth is to ???

(I know...too easy if you have read the Sil...)


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Minas Tirith? (The one Finrod built)


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes Kyranger, the Minas Tirith on Tol Sirion it is...

Next quest... please.


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 18, 2011)

Little bump and shout out to Kyranger.


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 21, 2011)

Meduseld is to Theoden as Vinyamer is to.......?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 21, 2011)

Would it be Fingolfin?


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I was thinking of Turgon, but you are close enough.:*)
Your Go!!


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 22, 2011)

Beorn is to Grimbeorn as Bard is to ...?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, Grimbeorn is Beorn's son...and Bard's son was *Bain*.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 24, 2011)

Very good, Tom. You can take your turn now.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

Cúthalion is to Beleg as Gil-Galad is to ?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 1, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> Cúthalion is to Beleg as Gil-Galad is to ?



It can't be that difficult, can it? ....or maybe just BUMP. :*p


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 1, 2011)

Ereinion perhaps?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 2, 2011)

No, not perhaps Kyranger. It is....

You're up...


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Estelmo is to Elendur as Ohtar is to.......?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it Elendil?


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 3, 2011)

Close, but not quite.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 4, 2011)

Is it Isildur?

Estelmo was Squire for Elendur and Ohtar was Squire for Isildur.


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 4, 2011)

That's right!, good work.:*)


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 4, 2011)

Good for you, Tom. I remembered the correct answer late last night, but I had no inclination to climb out of bed to answer a trivia question.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

Sauron is to Aulë as Saruman is to ?




> Good for you, Tom. I remembered the correct answer late last night, but I had no inclination to climb out of bed to answer a trivia question.


I have a Laptop next to the my bed....:*up


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought that Saruman was a maiar of Aule's, also. So my guess is Aule, even though it doesn't really fit the X:Y::A:B pattern.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 7, 2011)

Sure it does.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 7, 2011)

> Sure it does.



Bucky's right...Sure it does.

Both Sauron and Saruman did work for Aulë...to start with, that is.

*Starbrow*, you're up...


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope this isn't too easy.

Gandalf is to Shadowfax as Theoden is to ?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 8, 2011)

Snowmane....


Can I just go?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 8, 2011)

Maedhros is to Curufin as Manwe is to ______.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Brothers will be brothers...

*Melkor* was seen as a brother to Manwe. ( in the eyes of Eru, that is )


----------



## Bucky (Mar 8, 2011)

his game is a little too easy, huh?
You're up.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Too easy?... I'll try to climb a couple of steps on the ladder then...:*p


Númenor is for King "Elf-Friend" as Gondor is for ???


But maybe, thats also too easy... We'll see then...:*D


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 9, 2011)

OK. I'll try the same tactic again. Is it King Elf-friend, since I think that is the translation of Elendil?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope Starbrow, it's not the same name this time... :*p

But yes, "Elf-Friend" does correspond to Elendil.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 14, 2011)

Hint : Count


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 21, 2011)

2. hint : count to four.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 22, 2011)

Faramir? Fourth Age?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm sorry *Prince*, but those four was some mighty counts,

and I don't recall a Faramir being King of Gondor in the fourth age. :*D

More hints : King "Elf-Friend" was the 4. king of Númenor.

Edit : btw, who was it that wanted this quiz a bit harder??? Did it become too difficult?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I don't have the roll of kings of Gondor memorized. I just may have to "remember" where it is in the book.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 23, 2011)

Elendil ruled as High King of the Numenorean Realms in Exile, which would obviously include Gondor. Therefore, IMO he could be construed as the first "King of Gondor", although Isildur and Anarion were co-rulers of Gondor until Anarion's death. After Isildur was Meneldil, so...

If you count Elendil, then Meneldil would be the fourth King of Gondor.

If you don't count Elendil, then Cemendur would be the fourth King of Gondor.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

*Eru Ilúvatar*, you almost live up to your name... you, of all Tolkien's creations should be all knowing. :*D

You are so close... but not quite there yet...

Yes, please do count Elendil of Arnor as King of Gondor as well.

If King "Elf-Friend" is King Elendil of Númenor then what is the name I want of the King of Gondor?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 24, 2011)

King "Heaven-Friend"


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

Nope... it's not "Heaven-Friend"... but it is very close...close enough to win... :*up

Meneldil means "Devoted to Heaven"... :*rolleyes:

*Eru*...give us a good quest...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 24, 2011)

Aredhel is to Galadriel, as Rian is to ...


----------



## Bucky (Mar 25, 2011)

Female cousins....

Morwen?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 25, 2011)

Morwen is correct.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 7, 2011)

-----> Hello...ello...lo...o... <-----

Hmm... nobody in here?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

Sorry for the double-posting! Restarting this game again...

*The One Ring* is to *Smeagol* as
*The Silmarills* is to *???*


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 5, 2011)

Is it Yavanna, the prophesied final destroyer of the recovered silmarils?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 6, 2011)

No, it is not the destruction, of the items, I am thinking about... It's not Yavanna.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 12, 2011)

*Bumping Hint : Obsession*


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 12, 2011)

Well, I would guess Feanor but Gollum didn't really _make_ the one ring. I then put the guess forth: The Sons of Feanor?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 12, 2011)

Well, *Prince*, your guess is both correct and then not quite right.

*Feanor* _IS_ the one I had i mind, and it could also be _some_ of his sons...

They both (all) died, because of the obsession of the treasured item(s).

You're close enough.... bring us another one...


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 12, 2011)

I'll take what I can get, 'Tom! :*D

Okay, how about this one ...

Samwise Gamgee is to Bill Ferny, as Gandalf is to ______


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 12, 2011)

Is it Theoden?


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 12, 2011)

Eru Ilúvatar said:


> Is it Theoden?


 
Well I suppose if you're Eru he doesn't have to be "_King_ Theoden" to you :*D

:*up Yep, you're up


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 13, 2011)

Fingolfin is to Ringil, as Morgoth is to ?


----------



## Kyranger (May 13, 2011)

Is it Grond?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 13, 2011)

Yes, Grond is correct.


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 2, 2016)

Friends, may I start the game again. It's been a long time.
First, let me introduce myself. I am Ingolmin and claim my descent from Elrond Halfelven. I am a young loremaster and would like to play this game of ratio and proportion.
1) Aragorn is to Elendil, Bard is to___
2) Smaug is to Erebor and Glaurung is to__
3) Elrond is to Galadriel and Aragorn is to___
4)Finwe is to Ingwe and Feanor is to____


----------



## mallos (Dec 3, 2016)

Okay, I'm pretty sure one is Aragorn is to Elendil, Bard is to Girion,
And two is easy: Smaug is to Erebor and Glaurung is to Nargothrond.
Three is easy too: Elrond is to Galadriel and Aragorn is to Celebrian,
And finally four, the hardest one. I'm guessing brothers, as all the elves in cuivienan awoke together so could be termed siblings, if you consider them like to the Valar and Maiar? Finwë is to Ingwe and Fëanor is to Finarfin


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 3, 2016)

Absolutely, correct friend.
Now lets jump ahead,
1)Saruman is to Orthanc as Gandalf is to_____
2)Ulmo is to Osse as Manwe is to ____
3)Gandalf is to Manwe as Saruman is to____
4)Thorin is to Durin the Deathless as Bilbo is to______(Hinton't see the lineage but concentrate on Deathless)
5)Melkor is to Grond as Illuvitar is to ______
6)Melkor is to Tulkas as Manwe is to _______


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 3, 2016)

3. Gandalf is to Manwe as Saruman is to Aule.


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 4, 2016)

The one answered is correct. Others are still unanswered?


----------



## mallos (Dec 5, 2016)

4) The Old Took?


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 5, 2016)

Well, good friend. I thought about the Old Took only.
Well answered.


----------



## mallos (Dec 7, 2016)

Melkor is to Grond as Iluvatár is to the Secret Fire?


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, you Mallos and Starbrow are the only two members who have replied to my post. You are hardy loremasters. Keep it up!
Yes, it can be, Secret Fire. As Melkor's weapon was a threat to the lives of Elves, men and other people of Middle Earth. But Secret Fire was the source of all fea. So, creation can definitely the foe of destruction.
Their can be one more answer to the question answered by you. It is Light which is greatest opponent of Melkor.
2 questions are still left. 
Let me add more to the list:
1. Denethor II to Gondor as Gandalf is to___

Thank you for the fun.


----------



## mallos (Dec 15, 2016)

Denethor II is to Gondor as Gandalf is to Middle Earth?


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 16, 2016)

You are right in one sense that Gandalf was a steward of middle Earth. But do you really think it is. It is a very debatable question and I cannot say that you are truly correct or truly wrong because this question is still a great mystery
The steward was next in hierarchy to the king(provided we leave the queen). And do you know that if the steward was Gandalf then who was the King? Is he Manwe?


----------



## mallos (Dec 17, 2016)

So by Gondor you meant the King of Gondor, I see.


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes, old pal.


----------

